# Angry Berlusconi



## valeland (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,
someone in Italy made a game on smartphone like Angry Birds...look at the videoremix with all the "gaffes" of Silvio Berlusconi...very funny!






Just to laugh off and think about the poor italian politics...


----------

